# Einarbeitung in Hibernate -> wenn gute SQL Kenntnisse vorhanden?



## Luxury (25. Okt 2012)

Hi,

ich würde gerne Eine Webanwendung mit einem JAVA-Backend schreiben. Die Frage ist nun: Welche Datenbank setze ich am besten ein? Ich denke meine SQL-Kenntnisse aus der Uni und früheren PHP-Projekten sind ganz gut.

Für ein Java-Projekt frage ich mich jetzt allerdings, ob es sinnvoll wäre Hibernate einzusetzen (in dem ich keinerlei Erfahrung habe) oder ob der einfachere Weg wäre, einfach bei SQL zu bleiben (und das mapping,  zwischen Java Objekten und Datenbank-Tabellen selbst zu schreiben), da hier bereits Kenntnisse vorhanden sind und keine Einarbeitung nötig wäre.

Was denkt ihr? Lohnt sich die Einarbeitung in Hibernate oder nicht?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Luxury


----------



## c_sidi90 (26. Okt 2012)

Um ein vernünftiges Mapping selbst zu schreiben brauchst du schon einige Zeit. Ich würde dir da lieber empfehlen dich mal ein paar Stunden mit Hibernate zu befassen, die basics hat man schnell drauf. Im Endeffekt sparst du dir damit nur lästiges Coden von einer eigenen Mapping-Implementierung und hast sogar noch weitere Vorteile wie vereinfachte Abfragen durch HQL oder Lazy Loading.


----------



## turtle (27. Okt 2012)

In einem neuen Webprojekt würde ich mit JPA/Hibernate auf ein RDBMS zugreifen. Dieses ist zukunftssicher und Aufwendungen/Erfahrungen in dieses Thema rentieren sich immer.

Möchtest Du "schnell" Erfolgserlebnisse haben, kannst Du Deine SQL-Kenntnisse weiter nutzen und beispielsweise auf mein Lieblings-Framework myBATIS zurückgreifen. Hierzu schau mal in meinen Blog-Eintrag oder auf die Wikiipedia-Seite.

Aber, wie schon sagte, das Erlernen von JPA/Hibernate ist grundsätzlich sinnvoll. Aber die Kenntnis von SQL und weiss wie Mappings auf SQL und die DB sich auswirken schadet ebenfalls nicht. Ich würde mit myBATIS beginnen und nach und nach auf JPA wechseln.


----------

